# Some scale N scratchbuilt houses



## jouni rautiainen (Jul 26, 2016)

For my layout and for the club i have etched some houses in scale N
Not best, but good enough for me


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Not the best?*



jouni rautiainen said:


> For my layout and for the club i have etched some houses in scale N
> Not best, but good enough for me
> 
> View attachment 209385
> ...


jouni rautiainen;

Not the best? What's supposed to be wrong with them?
They look great to me!:appl:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree, besides a few missing roofs they look great.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree, those are pretty fine looking!


----------



## jouni rautiainen (Jul 26, 2016)

Well, it looks kind of ok, but when big companies makes brass kits, there might be more details etc. But, custom made kit cost only 7-10 usd (depends on the size of the house, so it is not that bad.
Well that apartment building was about 25 USD...


----------



## jouni rautiainen (Jul 26, 2016)

Actually i screwed up the roof, so tiny people on module can fix it...so they can also do something useful


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

jouni rautiainen, they sure look good to me. When you say you etched these what do you mean?? Is that a process you use? If so can you explain??


----------



## jouni rautiainen (Jul 26, 2016)

jlc41 said:


> jouni rautiainen, they sure look good to me. When you say you etched these what do you mean?? Is that a process you use? If so can you explain??


It is called etching. I have done it at home, but smells awful so now i use one company for it.
I draw on AutoCad items, make films (one on top of the brass sheet and one below the sheet). Then ultraviolet light to expose it. Then brass sheet in acid and some parts of the brass will be etched away. 
I have used brass for rolling stock as well as for houses and details.
Some modelers send me measurements of building and pictures and i make drawings and films and they get ready kit. Kit looks like on picture


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thankyou.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Very interesting, thank you for sharing.
Is this the same process as photo- etching?


----------



## jouni rautiainen (Jul 26, 2016)

time warp said:


> Very interesting, thank you for sharing.
> Is this the same process as photo- etching?


yes it is


----------

